# iwconfig eth1 power off (trying to set that at boot time)

## himpierre

Hello.

I noticed a huge network perfomance degration on my asus eee 1215n. Figured out that the reason was the powermanagement. Well, i can disable powermanagement with "iwconfig eth1 power down". Now i have full speed again. But how do i disable powermanagement permanently? There is something in /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d but it doesn't seem to work if i adjust the wireless settings there. I know i can put this command in some startup script but i don't like that. Someone has an idea?

cheers

h.

----------

## The Doctor

you could write a bash script and add that to the boot run level

I am NOT an expert at writing a bash script at all. This script MIGHT be very bad for your system, but I  think  that you want something like this:

```

#!/bin/bash

# important stuff...

iwconfig eth1 power down

```

or something better... like I said I am NOT very familiar with bash, use at you own risk, etc.

put that  in /etc/init.d/<filename>. set the permissions to 'executable'. then 

```
 rc-update add <filename> boot 
```

There might be a better way, but I don't know it. I hope that helps!

----------

## Sadako

This depends on how you have networking setup/managed in the first place, but iwconfig_eth1="power down" in /etc/conf.d/net looks like the right place for this to me...

----------

## himpierre

Thank you Sadako.

----------

